# Protection



## krunkkidnorm007 (Jan 19, 2012)

definately invest in a butt pad to protect your tail bone, helmet, maybe some wrist guards. if your on some powder it won't be that bad to come off a rail and eat it a few times, but hard pack sucks to eat it on much! and can really throw off your confidence.Good luck jibbin it up


----------



## xotix (Aug 25, 2011)

I actually have a little wirst guard. Built into my gloves. Still got that kind of beginner gloves, never bought anything new. Althought I'm no beginner anymore.

Thanks for the replies. I'll check what equipment i get. Any good buying guides or tips? Dont want to buy crap.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i wear a hemlet if im making hot laps...but thats it, i dont like anything else. My first few years i slammed my tailbone pretty hard, but after that i dont ever get hurt there any more. the more protection you have on the more constricted you will be also.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I love my impact shorts. They are very comfortable actually and add an extra layer on cold days... when its hard pack I wear my level gloves with wrist guards just in case, they help to use while slowing down a slide on an icey face too.... I always have my helmet on too


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have 2 pairs of impact shorts
With out hip & thigh pads
with hip & thigh pads
Yep you guessed it I ate a rail wearing the one without the hip pads that day. Still sore 3 weeks later. I'm all about the safety gear


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

Argo said:


> I love my impact shorts. They are very comfortable actually and add an extra layer on cold days... when its hard pack I wear my level gloves with wrist guards just in case, they help to use while slowing down a slide on an icey face too.... I always have my helmet on too


What brand shorts do you have?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have some protecs and I think the others are demon. Both are soft cell.


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool, thanks. I need to buy a pair of shorts badly since I'm starting to get into park stuff and don't want to break my hip or butt...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I got what was on sale. I paid under $25 for each pair


----------



## xotix (Aug 25, 2011)

Would you go with soft pads or rather hard ones?

Shin protectors, i also thought about it. But also, I don't want to look/feel like a soldier 

Thanks for the answers, I'm going to buy some kind of pants. My as will love me probably.  But shin protectors, kneeprotectors, I don't know.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

again whos gonna know under your snow pants and jacket????

I prefer pads that also use a hard plastic shell, but one set I have is just foam padding. I think it is all about the placement of the padding.


----------



## xotix (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't really care about the coolness of not having protection. I just think it might be a bit overkill? Uncomfortable? Maybe distrub me. I'm going to buy a pant today and a new helmet. I'll also take a look at the other stuff. Actually i could just try them all, doesn't seem to be very expensive. Thanks for the help. =) Hope my english wasn't/isn't too bad.


----------



## Arlen (Dec 28, 2012)

Knee and shin guards are the best available protective gears for the protection of knee. I will recommend you to go with some of the superior quality knee and shin guard available in the market......You can easily choose knee guards such as POC Bone VPD Knee/Shin Guards, Demon Deluxe Knee and Shin Guards and SixSixOne Pro Knee/Shin Guard........


----------

